# Accurate movies based on books/novels/comics



## soliloquy (Apr 4, 2012)

are there any? 
we have had TONS and TONS of different books/folklore/comics translated into movies. often times they are horribly done, but i'm sure there are some out there that are fairly accurate. 

it could also be very different, yet remain true to the origin as well (different way to interpret it). such as sherlock holms had several different stories, and they were translated into a modern-esque time with its series.

there is also 'Howl's moving castle' which captures they basic story element of the novel, but transforms it into its own lil thing which also worked.

but then there are things like harry potter that hardly stayed true to the origin books.


----------



## decypher (Apr 5, 2012)

"The Shining" comes to mind.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 5, 2012)

If you're talking about the modern Holmes films with Downey, what do you mean by remaining true to the origin?

Actually, even if you're not, how are you defining something remaining true in the first place? 

----

Movie scripts which are based on full books are always at a disadvantage, as most movie scripts for even a longish film are only a bit over 100 pages long. (That's why short stories are often better used as the basis for a film.) 

Everything which the human imagination fills in when reading a book has to be defined in a movie, and often things which aren't essential to a story get pruned out in order to get to the movie in a way which appeals to the average viewer, not just those demanding fan service. 

And, for what it's worth, the book American Psycho is terrible. I'm glad the movie didn't remain true to its origins.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 5, 2012)

Sin City


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 5, 2012)

Explorer said:


> *If you're talking about the modern Holmes films with Downey, what do you mean by remaining true to the origin?*



this is what i'm talking about:
Sherlock (TV Series 2010&ndash; ) - IMDb


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 5, 2012)

The Dune movie gets a lot of flak for straying from the book, but i actually consider most of the changes fairly minor considering how dense the book is.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 7, 2012)

Information in deeply packed, lengthy, though provoking movie = 150,000 made up measurement units

Information in novel from which movie is derived = 2,000,000,000,000,000 made up measurement units


The only way to ever do it would be to make several movies, even for just one book. I'd love to see Alastair Reynolds "Revelation Space" as a movie, but just the first book probably would require a decent 10 hours of film.

Compromises are then made.


----------



## Choop (Apr 8, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Sin City



Sin City was pretty close, I thought the style of the movie really contributed also!


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 8, 2012)

Choop said:


> Sin City was pretty close, I thought the style of the movie really contributed also!



Sin City is what Daredevil should have looked/felt like...


----------

